# TNGIRL Pic's from Big Jim's shoot



## Al33 (Aug 31, 2009)

I had a nice visit from Tomi this morning and shortly after she arrived on her return trip to Tn John dropped in also. We had a great time and lunch together. We downloaded all of her photo's from the shoot and took a few more here.

Here are some  the ones from Tomi's camera with the rest to follow in subsequent posts:


----------



## Al33 (Aug 31, 2009)

Part II:


----------



## Al33 (Aug 31, 2009)

Part III:


----------



## Al33 (Aug 31, 2009)

Part IV:


----------



## Al33 (Aug 31, 2009)

Part V:


----------



## Al33 (Aug 31, 2009)

Part VI:


----------



## Al33 (Aug 31, 2009)

Part VII:  Last one!!!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 31, 2009)

A few more from Tomi's visits going and coming.

She came with good tidings and gifts for many. Thanks Tomi for the string keepers and treats!!!
First two pic's of Tomi with a couple of her creations followed by her making John sweat a little.

John invited her for a photo op with cow.

Great having you stop by and hope you will come again soon!!!


----------



## ignition07 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great shots and thanks for sharing!


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 31, 2009)

what an absolutely cool thread !!   

looks like yall was havin some great fun !!  

thanx for sharing all the shots an the photos ;-)


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 31, 2009)

Man for a tennessee woman, you can take some good pics!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Stick-n-String!!!! I love to take pictures, and most of the time get grief over it. But it can help you see your form etc when shooting. 
I'm just proud Al didn't put the videos he took on!!! Boy Howdy. You promised me and John you wouldn't!!!! Thanks for lunch and the good visit and company. I told you we'd be friends for our lifetime, remember!!!
I believe John is exhausted with my talking in the last one, don't you!!! okay I'll shut up!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh yeh, I just noticed, there's several pictures from when I shot the iron man with the guys. They'll remember which ones....notice it's not me looking for arras????


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice pics Tomi!


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 31, 2009)

awesome pictures! I can't wait to do it all again,D.


----------



## schleylures (Aug 31, 2009)

If I remember right TNGIRL was the only person in our group 10 for ten. But out of six of us and only six arrows we all made it. 
 This does not mean for Jim to add more range to the course. I had a absolute blast. Thanks to our hosts and all our woodiets


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2009)

Great pics Tomi! And it was nice meetin` you!


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 31, 2009)

good looking pics, looks like a great time was had by all.......
like those bigjim bow company stickers as well......my Z71 needs one of those on the back glass.............


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 31, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Thanks Stick-n-String!!!! I love to take pictures, and most of the time get grief over it. But it can help you see your form etc when shooting.
> I'm just proud Al didn't put the videos he took on!!! Boy Howdy. You promised me and John you wouldn't!!!! Thanks for lunch and the good visit and company. I told you we'd be friends for our lifetime, remember!!!
> I believe John is exhausted with my talking in the last one, don't you!!! okay I'll shut up!!!


POSTED 5:30



TNGIRL said:


> Oh yeh, I just noticed, there's several pictures from when I shot the iron man with the guys. They'll remember which ones....notice it's not me looking for arras????


POSTED 5:38

Well, the silence was deafening for a whole 8 minutes


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 31, 2009)

that was just mean!!!!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 31, 2009)

Those are great Tomi... can't wait til Rum Creek... look forward to meeting ya... looks like ya'll had a great time.


----------



## Elbow (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like it was so much fun TNgirl! Nice pics.  Sorry I missed it....I'm new here just made my introduction. Looks like a nice bunch of folks!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 31, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> I'm just proud Al didn't put the videos he took on!!! Boy Howdy. You promised me and John you wouldn't!!!!



Only because I do not know how to edit the audio portions of the videos so they will conform to our G rating for this site. Had I been able to edit the audio I certainly would not have had to be concerned about lip readers unless of course there are some speed reading lip readers among us.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 31, 2009)

Great to meet you Elbow......come and play with us anytime!!!!!
Al....I'm quite greatful for your inablility to perform that task!!!! Please do not learn it anytime soon. You fellas just put a girl at a disadvantage for sure!!!! It's all I can do to keep up with you!!!!
Thank you SO much for the lunch and working on my wood thingy. And for the turkey pin. I hope you enjoy the big sausage from Stripley's and you can still have that butt rub if you want???
I deny anything was done on or off Al's camera!!!!!!!!!! You said what happens at Al's stays at Al's!!!!! liar liar pants on fire!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 31, 2009)

Those are alot of fine pictures Tomi! 
You did a fine job.
Lot's of looking for arras on the ironman, but they all made it back in the quiver.

What  a fine archery shoot with a bunch of wonderful folks! 

Welcome Elbow! I am glad you are here.


----------



## Elbow (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you Jake Allen good to be here!


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 1, 2009)

Great pics Tomi, you certianly wooped my hind parts on the iron man. But of course you know it was only because I was shooting a new bow right


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 1, 2009)

yeh BamBam, you kept telling me that........ got your pm, yes I made the baskets. Would that go over at the banquet? I'll save to make one for next yr if so. Those were for Pinenut and Timberghost.
Thanks for the return call (not!!)on locating Rum Creek. I drove around for 2 hrs , never found the entrance to see it!!!....you know who you are,tall drinkawater!
Appreciate all the "atta girls" on the pictures folks!! it sure was fun.  It was slap your brother fun!!!!!
Elbow, I like your signature!!!!!!!!! got your pm too!!!! maybe we can go stump shooting with our longbows sometime?!! My bows are named Sallie, Molly and Ruby June, do you name yours?


----------



## dpoole (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks for the pic. Had a blast!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Sep 1, 2009)

Tomi great pictures.  Wish I could have been there.  I have not for got your shirt and will get you one soon.

Jeff


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 1, 2009)

Jeff, been wondering just a little about the shirt. But it's honestly okay to give it to me in Jan. I know how much trouble it's been for you and I apologize. Wish you had made BigJim's.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Sep 1, 2009)

GREAT Pix Tomi!  Thanks!! 

Enjoyed the shoot at Big Jim's.  Thanks for putting it on Jim!  Lots of work went into that production and it is appreciated. 

Ben and I had to cut out early though as we were headed to Panama City for a little fishing excursion. 

That sure was a big Eastern Diamondback.  Not huge,  but certainly big enough to put a real hurtin' on somebody if he decided to strike. Should make a nice bow backing or mybe a couple of hat bands!


----------



## Elbow (Sep 1, 2009)

No names yet TNgirl! I'll be thinking of some names for them!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 1, 2009)

Donnie, wasn't sure if you were back or just cking your emails. Hope you liked the gifts. I knew when you gave me the broken arrow and what all it said, I couldn't break it any farther up so you got a BIG basket. Besides your a big fella anyway!!! Good to meet Ben, you said he looks just like you did at 22!!!! No wonder you had a good time in the Netherlands with those nice ladies you got to know there???!!!!my goodness!!!  But I love a man on his knees...i do!!!


----------



## Necedah (Sep 1, 2009)

Dang, after looking at all these good pics, I think Al has lost his job as official photographer to Tomi. 
Great pics Tomi! They bring the Big Jim experience back to life.

Dave


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Dave, but I'll not ever be able to hold a candle to Al or to Jake Allen taking pictures. I just try to get something for us to see and enjoy. Course Jake Allen takes the best dragonflies and cardinals I've seen!!! me...I'm just taking us folks most times. I did get some right nice shots of you I might add. Looking like Howard Hill in that one!!!!!!


----------



## Necedah (Sep 1, 2009)

Yea, I'm Howard's younger brother OT Hill. 
(Over The Hill)


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## pine nut (Sep 1, 2009)

Tomi , Karin and I both liked the gifts and the pics!  I'm surprised the camera still worked after the one of me but obviously it did!  As always it was fun shootin' with ya.


----------



## whiz (Sep 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great pics Tomi. Lisa and I enjoyed meeting you. 
Clay


----------

